# Pigeon Experience (Wild Feral)



## Mustafa2mahdi (Apr 30, 2009)

I rescued a young wild pigeon about 2 months ago, hand fed it until it could feed on its own and is now at the age when it can fly around. I have kept it in a temporary home-made open cage in the garage and it knows its spot.
I'd like it to go free, but more-so I'd like it to go free and come back to a spot outdoors that I can create for it.
I believe I would have to 'train' it to know its his new home and then open the doors for it, with the hope it will come back.
I have a yard and a fence, do not want to place anything on the roof, does anyone think my plan of attaching a home to the upper part of a fence practical. 
It is making a mess in the garage, which is my concern. I cannot leave the garage door open for it to always have an entry, hence my option to create something oudoors.
Winters are cold here, but that would not bother them I think, if the home is made to avoid snow and wind.

One other issue: if I just let it go now, open the garage door so it can fly out if it wishes...I do not want my effort to go to waste and it face hardship or be a victim (preyed)

Any ideas will help. In a warmer country we kept it in the veranda where they flew or stayed if they wished.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for rescuing this young bird.

You know the bird will be very vulnerable to predator attacks as long as he is allowed to fly outside, and by himself he is a sitting duck. It would be best if he were introduced into a flock of feral pigeons if you feel he would be happy free. If life is hard for a feral pigeon where you live, I would keep him in a nice big predator and weather proof aviary and find him a friend.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

You mentioned that you have had this bird for 2 months. You have hand fed it. Has the bird become accustomed to you and other humans? If it has lost it's natural fear of humans I would not recommend that you set it free.....as you said you wouldn't want all your efforts to go to waste and the bird to become a victim of any type of preditor...that includes humans. There are many who do not think kindly of pigeons.

Also you mention that you hand fed the bird until it learned to feed on it's own. How did it learn? From a dish of seed and a bowl of water in the cage? If this bird was not taught by it's parents how to forrage for food and survive in the world on it's own it would most likely starve to death.

Please reconsider releasing this bird. I understand your concern about the garage. Why don't you just move the existing cage outside?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree with Trees Gray and Iwerden. Why not just make a garden aviary with shelter and get him a friend. He could live a long, safe, happy life and you could enjoy their company.


----------



## Mustafa2mahdi (Apr 30, 2009)

Update:
The pigeon does not eat from my hand anymore, but I am not sure if it is not tamed enough to be caught easily. It wants to enter the house thinking its the way out. It has made it out but did not fly high. It is pretty choosy to what seeds it eats, seems to like wheat best. (I say it because it is small, I think it is a he, but am not sure). Wild ferals ate whatever they could find edible (here it seems even the wild ones are spoiled )
I am in the process of creating an outside cage/home for it.
I may have more questions, and will update this thread then.
Thanks for your help.


----------

